# TV documentary series



## SarahCP

Are you a Brit living abroad and claiming benefits? We are researching a new documentary series and are looking to talk to British expats who are claiming benefits, either from the UK or the country they now reside in. We want to talk to people, for research purposes only, who receive health or disability related benefits while making the most of the improved health and better quality of life that living in a warmer climate can bring. We’re also interested in talking to those who are receiving unemployment benefits from the country they now live in, and those who receive a UK pension and have moved abroad to enjoy their retirement. If you have a story to share then please contact me ASAP – sarah.faulds[at]crackitproductions[dot]co[dot]uk or +44 (0)203 761 4567


----------

